# Chat on Mon. Feb. 7th: 9pm Eastern:



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I think we'll go with 6pm Pacific, 7pm Rocky Mt., 8pm Central, and 9pm Eastern. That way it doesn't get too late for the Easterners nor to early for the Westerners. What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by moldie:*I think we'll go with 6pm Pacific, 7pm Rocky Mt., 8pm Central, and 9pm Eastern. That way it doesn't get too late for the Easterners nor to early for the Westerners. What do you think?*


Moldie, that sounds great. By the way, there is new button at the top of each note --it shows a pad with an arrow on it and it let's you reply with the quote of that note! pretty neat, huh? I'll "see" ya on Monday night. I might be on a little late as my son and I will get back from boy scouts around that time. Lynne


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2000)

I'm ready for a chat. Is there any specific subject we are using, or just a get together? I know the NIH meeting is on Monday & Tuesday.


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

I would like to join the chat for tomorrow night if I can, but I've never done it before. Where do I go to chat??


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by geomv:*I would like to join the chat for tomorrow night if I can, but I've never done it before. Where do I go to chat??*


Geomv---look at the top of your screen--it should say "IBS Chatroom"--just click there and there it is!! Hope to chat tonite with ya--Lynne


----------

